# Freebee! Machinery's Handbook



## Finster (Mar 2, 2016)

A guy I work with had a Machinery's handbook 25th edition on the bookshelf of his cubical. I spied that and asked if I could take a look. I thumbed through it and said," hey thanks, I need one of these." He said, "Give that to me!!!!" While I was handing it back he opened his lower desk drawer, pulled out another copy and tossed it at me. "HERE! and shut the &$%^ UP!" He grinned a little. Knowing him, I think his wife got her engagement ring in a similar fashion.  It amazes me how some people are so nice but don't want to be known or portrayed that way.  Just in case you are wondering, I know for a fact he bought both books himself, they are not from a company. That's a nice gift, I told him I was only kidding but he insisted I take it.  Damn nice guy. It renewed my faith in humanity which has been lagging lately.


----------



## microshop dinker (Mar 2, 2016)

Great score!!!  Just when we least expect it our faith in mankind (some of them anyway) is restored.   Sammy


----------



## ch2co (Mar 2, 2016)

Pay it forward.
As in: Do unto others as you would wish them do do unto you.
We're all in this together.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 2, 2016)

Now read it cover to cover.  There will be a test...


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 2, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> There will be a test...



Life is the test.


----------



## P T Schram (Mar 2, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> Life is the test.



If only I could find the answer key!


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 2, 2016)

P T Schram said:


> If only I could find the answer key!


I could sell you my CliffNotes...     8^)


----------



## TommyD (Mar 2, 2016)

I've lost count how many times I've referred to mine, for work and school it's proven invaluable.


----------



## Finster (Mar 2, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> Now read it cover to cover.  There will be a test...


DONE! Ask me anything!


----------



## TommyD (Mar 2, 2016)

Figure this angle.


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 2, 2016)

There is lot of stuff in one of those books . If I could only remember it all.


----------



## gaston (Mar 6, 2016)

when I use it,  by the time I find the information I'm looking for I forget why I needed it and the time I allotted for the project has been used up reading the book. my wife calls it machinest porn!!


----------



## michael.kitko (Apr 4, 2016)

I got my first Machinist Handbook in a very similar way...given as a gift from a grumpy old guy with a hand written "For those times when you aren't schooling me and you might not actually have the answer."

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Apr 4, 2016)

MY FIRST ONE WAS HANDED DOWN FROM MY GRANDFATHER TO MY FATHER TO ME .
IT's A SEVENTH EDITION FROM 1929 . SOMEONE NAMED FLOYD TILTON HAD IT BEFORE GRAMPS .


----------



## uncle harry (Apr 4, 2016)

microshop dinker said:


> Great score!!!  Just when we least expect it our faith in mankind (some of them anyway) is restored.   Sammy



Today I used my new issue chip credit card. Of course the procedure to use these is very different from the mag-swipe technology. As a creature of habit I forgot to remove the card & drove off,  Calling the bank later relieved my worst fear. A following patron retrieved the card & took the time to return it to the bank drop box.  Not all of society is  lost.


----------

